# The Badlands Oil Leases



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

http://www.inforum.com/event/article/id/408263/

The above column from the Fargo Forum's editorial board is well worth a read. No protections from the Bismarck offices for the badlands. In 2010 a western rancher said if you're going to hunt the western ND, do it now, because it (wildlife/habitat) will be gone soon. Prophetic.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

To put it into lame mans terms... everything that is happening to the ND landscape, when it comes to the oil boom, makes me absolutley SICK! Some body in the ND house or senate needs to stand up and make a stand! The old american saying goes, big oil wins every time and it makes me sick to be an american and see what is happening up here to Gods country.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I am with you fellers on this! We need the product but oversight is needed also to control runaway oil development!!! :******:


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

ShineRunner said:


> I am with you fellers on this! We need the product but oversight is needed also to control runaway oil development!!! :ticked:


Right


----------



## bubbabubba99 (Sep 22, 2009)

It's sad that my kids won't be able to enjoy the badlands the same way i have for so many years.


----------

